# --> android 4.3 update trotz root möglich?? <--



## _PeG_ (25. Oktober 2013)

*--> android 4.3 update trotz root möglich?? <--*

hi,

ich stelle mal hier im forum eine frage zu meinem samsung galaxy s4, denn in den android foren wird man oft bei jedem erstellten thread sofort "beschimpft", dass man doch die suchfunktion nutzen soll..  und natürlich mache ich dies, aber meistens kann man einfach keine 100 seiten thread durchlesen.. 


*so nun zu meinem problem.. :*

habe ein samsung galaxy s4 i9505 mit der android version 4.2.2 und wie sollte es anders sein, ich habe es natürlich gerootet.. das s4 ist teilweise so zugemüllt mit sinnlosen und auch schlechten apps (bloatware) und diese bekommt man nur mit den erweiterten funktionen der root-rechte weg.. 

nun ist offiziell die neue android 4.3 version draußen und natürlich kann ich diese nicht installieren, weil mein gerät "verändert" ist..  auch unter gerätestatus steht natürlich "benutzerdefiniert".. gibt es eine möglichkeit dennoch die offizielle neue version zu bekommen??
*
1)* habe derzeit kein custom rom drauf..
*2)* nutze root-rechte..
*3)* die möglichkeit mit triangle away und einer erneuten installation der stock rom ist mir bekannt..
*4)* ich würde ungern all meine daten verlieren..
*5)* habe zwar ein systemabbild mittels des cwm von philzt gemacht, allerdings im gerooteten zustand und bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich das danach einfach wieder aufspielen kann..
*6)* was geschieht, wenn ich die 4.3 version installiere mit diesem neuen "sicherheits-dingens-mist" knox??
*7)* kann ich einfach die 4.3 google edition ([I9505]►Official 4.3- S4 Google Edition- Finaly v2.0 - Feel the Experience of Nexus ◄ - Android-Hilfe.de) über mein system bügeln und danach die apps einfach wieder mit titanium backup herstellen??

ich wäre für ein paar hinweise mehr als dankbar..  flashe zwar schon eine weile, aber damals noch mit dem s1 und das ist dann auch schon eine weile her, da ich recht früh die letzte mögliche version des cyanogenmod mit android 4.1.2 drauf hatt..

gleichwohl rennt die version 4.2.2 und auch der akku hält nach einem tag normaler nutzung habe ich immer noch 52% und das bei der hellsten displayeinstellung..  aber meistens sind ja die updates doch sinnvoll!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grüße
_PeG_


*ps:* sind da empfindliche daten auf dem screenshot zusehen, die ich schwärzen müsste??


----------



## Railroadfighter (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: --> android 4.3 update trotz root möglich?? <--*

Flashe mit Odin einfach das 4.3-Update, dabei gehen keine Daten verloren.
Anschließend musst du natürlich erneut rooten und die Bloatware runterschmeißen.

Das Knox-Flag wird normalerweise beim Rooten gesetzt, es gibt aber fürs Note 3 schon die Möglichkeit das zu Umgehen, fürs S4 wirds sicher nichtmehr lange dauern.


----------



## _PeG_ (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: --> android 4.3 update trotz root möglich?? <--*

hey dank dir für die schnelle antwort!! 

wenn ich also die neue version (wo kriege ich die her, hast du einen tipp?? ) flashe mit odin, dann geht zwar root verloren, aber all meine apps und einstellungen bleiben erhalten?? wieso muss ich dann die bloatware erneut runterhauen, wenn ich lediglich das update draufspiele oder habe ich dich nur misverstanden und ich spiele eine gänzlich neue version auf?? 

gibt es keine möglichkeit dieses ota update anders zu beziehen?? 

bekommt man diesen "knox 0x1" auch wenn ich mein handy nach dem aufspielen der 4.3 erneut roote?? dann sollte ich wohl noch etwas warten.. ich meine der changelog hat mich bisher auch noch nicht so umgehauen..


----------



## snuffkin (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: --> android 4.3 update trotz root möglich?? <--*

Ich schließe mich den Leuten aus dem Android-Forum an--> einfach die Suchfunktion nutzen.....
Und meines Achtens ist das doch hier ein PC-Forum...oder ??????


----------



## _PeG_ (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: --> android 4.3 update trotz root möglich?? <--*



snuffkin schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich den Leuten aus dem Android-Forum an--> einfach die Suchfunktion nutzen.....
> Und meines Achtens ist das doch hier ein PC-Forum...oder ??????


 
du bist ja ein witzbold..  augen auf und gucken in welchem unterforum ich den thread erstellt habe, also lieber erst denken und dann schreiben.. danke!! 

und mal nebenbei, natürlich habe ich google schon durchforstet und habe auch in einigen foren ein paar hinweise gefunden, aber eben noch nicht alle fragen klären können und das forum (anscheinend bis auf ein paar ausnahmen) hilft einem immer..  ich bitte darum nur noch zu schreiben, wenn mir jemand auch etwas sinnvolles beisteuern kann..


----------



## Scroll (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: --> android 4.3 update trotz root möglich?? <--*

Im android-Hilfe forum im unterforum für Stock Roms im S4 forum war auf den ersten 14 Seiten eine Erklärung zu Root USW, kann bloß grad keinen Link schicken, sorry, hoffe das hilft dir evtl


----------



## _PeG_ (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: --> android 4.3 update trotz root möglich?? <--*



Scroll schrieb:


> Im android-Hilfe forum im unterforum für Stock Roms im S4 forum war auf den ersten 14 Seiten eine Erklärung zu Root USW, kann bloß grad keinen Link schicken, sorry, hoffe das hilft dir evtl


 
dank dir, da gucke ich nochmal..  habe ich dann wohl schön übersehen.. 
aber falls du die anleitung zum  flashen, rooten und unrooten meinst, die kenne ich bereits..



EDIT: du meintest sicher das hier.. http://www.android-hilfe.de/origina...1652-stock-rom-ubersicht-galaxy-s4-i9505.html


----------



## keinnick (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: --> android 4.3 update trotz root möglich?? <--*



snuffkin schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich den Leuten aus dem Android-Forum an--> einfach die Suchfunktion nutzen.....
> Und meines Achtens ist das doch hier ein PC-Forum...oder ??????



Dann such ihm doch gleich mal den passenden Beitrag raus wenn die SuFu das Allheilmittel ist.


----------



## Scroll (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: --> android 4.3 update trotz root möglich?? <--*

Also mitm handy ist das ganze im origiginal 4.3 thread auf seite 6, evtl ein anfang, kann nur unter tapatalk keine links schicken


----------

